

Hawking: Time travel will happen - evo_9
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-20003949-71.html?tag=newsEditorsPicksArea.0

======
russell
The post said that time travel into the future was possible into the future by
building a spaceship that traveled at relativistic speeds, proving Einstein
wrong. It didnt prove any such thing. So I went to the source article,
[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1270531/Hawki...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1270531/Hawking-
backs-possibility-humans-travel-millions-years-future.html), which was just as
confused. Who knows what Hawking actually said. Anyway this isnt traveling
into the future. It's just the time dilation effect.

------
pavel_lishin
That's a heck of a misleading headline.

------
aneth
The original article is quite clear. The common practice of paraphrasing
source documents just to generate content without linking to the source is
deeply irritating.

I present Hawking himself for those who don't think some intern at CNet has
much to improve on Hawking.

[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/moslive/article-1269288/STEP...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/moslive/article-1269288/STEPHEN-
HAWKING-How-build-time-machine.html)

